# Жертва мануального терапевта



## Малинка (14 Июл 2008)

Всем доброго дня!
Одним прекрасным утром, лежа на кровати, обнаружила, что позвоночник в шейном отделе не симметричен. Пошла на всяк.случай к мануальному тер. Сделала снимок. Мануальный терапевт посмотрел, посадил меня на стульчик и молча! резкими! движениями начал вправлять позвонки!
После вправления еле доехала до дома, появилось сильное голоокружение, обморочное состояние. С утра поехала к тому же доктору- сделали узи сосудов,оказалось нарушился отток крови. Опять направили к мануальному, опять вправили. Мгновенно полегчало.Больше к этому доктору не ходила.
После этого начались мои путешествия по докторам.
Беспокоят меня постоянные боли в шейном отделе, хруст, головокружения, головные боли,тошнота, появилась черная точка перед глазом (изменения в стекловидном теле, в связи с недостаточностью кровообращения), этим всем я страдаю уже 3 года. Недавно начались какие-то панические атаки..
Вообщем жизни нормальной нет. Спортом заниматься не могу, боли в шее. Даже долго ходить не могу, тем более сумкой на плече.
МРТ шейного отдела: шейный лордоз выпрямлен, суставные отростки позвонков с заостреннием краев суставных поверхностей, умеренные проявления деформирующего спондилартроза, межпозвонкового остеохондроза с нарушением статики.
УЗДГ: нестабильное внутричерепное давление. ВСД. Нарушение кровоснабжения при повороте головы на лево и тд.
Глазное дно: нарушение кровоснабжения.

Я уже консультировалась у 3 неврологов, они назначали мне ноотроил, кавинтон, успокоительны средства. эффекта нет! Проходила курс ЛФК, санаторно-курортного лечения, физио-процедуры, массаж.
Сейчас колю Алфлутом.

Скажите, к кому мне обратиться, что бы стать нормальным человеком?


----------



## abelar (16 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  жертва мануального терапевта*



Малинка написал(а):


> Одним прекрасным утром, лежа на кровати, обнаружила, что позвоночник в шейном отделе не симметричен. Пошла на всяк.случай к мануальному тер.


...Это была Ваша ошибка номер "раз" Многие методы мануальной терапии подразумевают непрерывность и приемственность в лечении. Как в поговорке: "Принялась танцевать с дьяволом - жди конца музыки..."
Поэтому, если жалоб нет - "не мешай организму работать". Всеобщее повальное увлечение поиском "грыж", которое поразило наше общество, активно подогревается "Малаховско-карипазимо-афлутоповской шайкой"!
Вторая Ваша ошибка - следствие первой: лечение было прервано самовольно, произвольно, безответственно. Действительно, грубые шейные манипуляции, особенно проводимые в период ремиссии (когда вроди бы все хорошо) - ухудшают состояние пациента. Обычно, результатом  первых двух сеансов, помимо прямого терапевтического эффекта, является нестабильность данного отдела позвоночника. Для этого "большого ума не надо". Дальнейшая терапия состоит в том, чтобы достичь "стабильности" формы и функции. А это - уже "искусство".
Что делать? - Идти к мануальному терапевту. Можно к тому же самому. Пусть "исправляет". Захватите с собой "воротник Шанца", который Вы оденете сразу после приема (пусть МТ будет стыдно!). Ваша задача - завершить начатое.


----------



## Малинка (16 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  жертва мануального терапевта*

К тому мануальному я ходила и не раз. и ходила еще к нескольким + посещала неврологов. Все отказываются что-либо вправлять, ссылаясь на нестабильность позвонков. Все рекомендованные курсе медакаментозной терапии я проходила, только безрезультатно.
Тому МТ наврятли будет стыдно, неизвестно сколько шей он еще после меня свернул)


----------



## abelar (16 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  жертва мануального терапевта*

...Да я понимаю. Но ,тем не менее опускать руки нельзя. Я думаю,что у Вас есть понимание того, что причина недуга - чисто механическая. Значит и излечение нужно искать не в лекарствах, а в восстановлении формы (а функция сама восстановится). "Классические" неврологи, перестраховываясь, могут в Вашем  случае сыграть плохую службу. Очень часто их логика следующая: "Никаких манипуляций с шейным отделом!"... - "А что делать?" - " А ничего!"
"Ваш" специалист - вертебролог, невролог-мануальный терапевт, остеопат. Кстати, остепатические методы хоть и занудно-долгие и недешевые это то, что нужно, когда дело касаетя шейного отдела и исправления "результатов лечения" ретивых МТumnik
Не здавайтесь! Это нужно исправлять! Ищите!


----------



## Турчак Андрей (16 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  жертва мануального терапевта*

Первым делом нужно ответить на вопрос, почему это у Вас, у молодой, красивой женщины, несиметричный шейный отдел позвоночника?
Очень наивно полагать, что проблема именно в шейном отделе позвоночника.
Может эта несимметричность развилась компенсаторно, и являеется следствием иных проблем.

Еще Вы говорите, что сами обнаружили у себя несимметричность, а что обнаружил мануальный терапевт, какие-нибудь исследования проводил до манипуляций?


----------



## Малинка (17 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  жертва мануального терапевта*

Вы задали хороший вопрос.... полагаю что я не родилась с нессиметричным позвоночником. Была авария (в зад моей машину въехали), ударилась головой об подголовник, может быть из-за этого, но авария была года за 3 до обращения к МТ.
МТ начал вправлять позвонки только глядя на обычный снимок шеи.
Кто нибудь может посоветует хорошее место, где занимаютс такими как Я?


----------



## Турчак Андрей (17 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  жертва мануального терапевта*

Вам нужен доктор-остеопат, остеопатию не следует путать  с мануальной терапией, в остеопатии работа ведется на мягких тканях, и у возможность каких-нибудь осложнений близка к нулю.

Думаю хорошего остеопата в Москве, найти не проблема.
Так как я не из москвы, мне трудно сказать Вам точно куда обратиться, но в том же центре Бобыря(реклама вверху сайта) должны найтись подходящие специалисты, да и при московском меде, есть кафедра мануальной терапии, там же и ведут прийом врачи и остеопаты и мануальные терапевты...

Это только те варианты, которые знаю, но еще есть видимо есть и другие остеопатические центры,

В любом случае выбор за  Вами.

Если не составит труда, после  лечения( а оно я верю должно и быть успешным) отпишитесь.

Удачи вам.


----------



## abelar (17 Июл 2008)

Турчак Андрей написал(а):


> Первым делом нужно ответить на вопрос, почему это у Вас, у молодой, красивой женщины, несимметричный шейный отдел позвоночника?


Истинно,истинно! Золотые слова! Респект и уважение! 


Малинка написал(а):


> Была авария (в зад моей машину въехали), ударилась головой об подголовник, может быть из-за этого, но авария была года за 3 до обращения к МТ.


Ну вот и докопались до истины! А ларчик то просто открывался! Про особенности "схлестывающей" или "хлыстовой" травмы ШОП написаны тома литературы. Есть в каждом учебнике по травматологии! И как лечить есть! Только кто умеет - имхо.


----------



## Utros (13 Мар 2017)

Малинка написал(а):


> Я уже консультировалась у 3 неврологов, они назначали мне ноотропил, кавинтон, успокоительные средства. эффекта нет! Проходила курс ЛФК, санаторно-курортного лечения, физио-процедуры, массаж.
> Сейчас колю Алфлутом.
> 
> Скажите, к кому мне обратиться, что бы стать нормальным человеком?


Ходьба, ложиться до 24, плавание.


----------

